# FreeNas Jail issue



## philo_neo (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello, I installed FreeNAS 11 U2 on my NAS.
I have four disks in total, 2 mirroring disks for the system and 2 disks of 2 TO each in mirroring, everything works fine.
By wanting to install the jail plugin, I encounter addressing problems.
by setting the source that is to say the 2 TO in mirroring and the 10 giga allocated for the prison, the 2 TO it turns into a prison virus.
struc { /nmt/dataset/data/philo/; /nmt/dataset/data/philo/jail}
what should you put as source and destination in the WEB interface?

Regards
Philippe


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

